

Ask HN: Is there an HN leaderboard for story sources? - andrewhillman

I&#x27;m curious to know which news sites&#x2F;sources hit the top 30 most frequently... sources ranked by front page presence over 30 day period or so.
======
jaredsohn
An interesting way to implement this would be to just analyze tweets by
@newsyc20 and resolve the domains behind the bitly links. The advantage here
is that you don't have to scrape the page (or even interact with Hacker News
at all) to determine what gets ranked highly; the disadvantage is that it is
the top 20 instead of top 30 and it relies on the twitter feed.

Even more interesting would be if there was a twitter statistics site that
this could be fed into. (i.e. no code.)

------
devonbarrett
This would give you the top 30 sources for the past 30 days.

 _Note the date is hardcoded_

[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q=*&f...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q=*&filter\[fields\]\[type\]=submission&facet\[fields\]\[domain\]\[include\]=true&filter\[fields\]\[create_ts\]=\[2013-12-18T00:00:00Z%20TO%20*\]&facet\[fields\]\[domain\]\[limit\]=30&limit=0&sortby=product\(points,pow\(2,div\(div\(ms\(create_ts,NOW\),3600000)),72)))%20desc&pretty_print=true

~~~
jaredsohn
Awesome (although I'm trusting you that the query properly gets posts that
made the top 30). This Bitly link will let you see the pretty printed version
without having to manually mangle the URL.

[http://bit.ly/19DzODh](http://bit.ly/19DzODh)

Top ten for the impatient: github.com, medium.com, youtube.com,
techcrunch.com, nytimes.com, bbc.co.uk, wired.com, en.wikipedia.org,
arstechnica.com, theguardian.com.

------
mjwhansen
How kind of you to post this right before a long weekend when many people
might have time to hack something together ;)

~~~
andrewhillman
You're onto me ;) Hopefully it gets enough votes to get noticed. Then come
Monday we will see the following headline: "I Built a HN Leaderboard for
Sources over the Long Weekend."

